# I'm new to Classical music, help?



## jeffersongirl (Oct 19, 2007)

Well...

I'm in my teens, and I like all kinds of music, but I'm getting bored of what I am listening to at the moment.
Although I'm not educated on Classical music, I do enjoy it, but the only way I can listen is to put Classical FM on because I have no idea of any classic musicians etc.

I was wondering if anyone could recommend some Classical music including Piano and Violin, I'd be forever grateful  

Thankyou, C.


----------



## classichick (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there! welcome to talk classical (although I'm new too!)

Wow well there is SO MUCH out there you basically just have to find out what kind of music is your favourite...if you like piano the most popular repertoire usually lies in the romantic piano concertos - rachmaninoff for example - or if you like the piano by itself then Chopin is a good place to start (the preludes and the nocturnes are really popular).

You are probably doing the best thing by just listening to the radio - that way you get introduced to everything and then you can find out what composers you like (and then come back here and get some advice on what else you might like!)

Try also buying classic fm's compilations as they usually have the all time classics that most people love  

The best pieces ever for piano and violin (in my opinion!) are the Brahms violin sonatas - they are just amazing and if you like piano and violin you will love these! There are three - try the one in A major first.

Enjoy - and let us know how you get on!


----------



## jeffersongirl (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you 

I think I will buy the Classical FM's CDs, I've seen them around.

I will let you know what I think 

, C.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi, jeffersongirl. Welcome to TC. I think classichick summed it up well. You will have to listen to what's out there and pick what you like. While some people might recommend something "light" like Mozart for starters, it may not always work. There are many a "radio" station around the web, and Manuel (a regular at this board) and others have uploaded lots of audio and video files of live concerts here.

Enjoy!


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

classichick said:


> The best pieces ever for piano and violin (in my opinion!) are the Brahms violin sonatas


They are second to the Kreutzer, all of them. 

Hi jeffersongirl, welcome to TC.



> I'm in my teens, and I like all kinds of music, but I'm getting bored of what I am listening to at the moment.


Do you mean you are getting bored of the popular staff? That's nice to hear.

Considering that 
- You say you are new to classical music,
- and you want to listen to some violin and piano

I suggest you to go on with what we call *encores*, which are short and effective pieces, most of them being part of the standard universal repertoire now.

This two can make the perfect introduction:



This is an excerpt of Antonio Bazzini's La ronde des Lutins (you can look for it in youtube)



This one is awsome!.


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes compilations are a great way to start. Just explore, if you hear a composer you like search for more, and try not to get overwhelmed by all the music out there!


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

I just remembered I had this in my bookmarks









1. Polonaise, No. 1, Op. 4
2. l Palpiti, Op. 13
3. Legende, Op. 17
4. Schon Rosmarin
5. 'Baal shem': Nigun - No. 2
6. 'Souvenir d'un lieu cher', Op. 42: Scherzo - No. 2
7. 'Souvenir d'un lieu cher', Op. 42: Melodie - No. 3
8. Tambourin chinois
9. Theme et variations
10. Caprice viennois, Op. 2
11. Caprice basque, Op. 24
12. La ronde des lutins, Op. 25

Downloadable from *http://rapidshare.com/files/15735136/Maxim_Vengerov.rar*

(If you like what you hear, purchase the original cd. Not only it has better audio quality, but it is also legal).


----------



## Beethoven (Oct 19, 2007)

All my symphonies because they rule


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I think that before we might offer any real specific help we'd need to know where you are right now with regard to classical music. What classical selections do you own? What composers do you currently like? I can make a few suggestions. For keyboard/piano works you might seek out:

J.S. Bach- Goldberg Variations performed by Glenn Gould (1955)
J.S. Bach- Violin Concerti performed by Andrew Manze
J.S. Bach- Brandenburg Concertos- performed by I Musici
W.A. Mozart- Piano Concertos nos. 19, 20, 21 performed by Rudolf Serkin
W.A. Mozart- Favorite Works for Piano performed by Alfred Brendel
L.v. Beethoven- Piano Sonatas nos. 8, 14, 21 & 23 performed by Wilhelm Kempff
L.v. Beethoven- Piano Concertos nos. 4&5 performed by Wilhelm Kempff
Franz Schubert- Impromptus performed by Alfred Brendel
J. Brahms- Piano Trios 1,2,3 performed by Rubinstein, Szeryng and Fournier
J. Brahms- Cello Sonatas performed by Rubinstein and Piatigorsky
J. Brahms- Violin Sonatas performed by Perlman and Ashkenazy
Schumann- Carnaval etc...- performed by Rubinstein
Chopin- Nocturnes- performed by Rubinstein
Tchaikovsky- Piano Concerto no. 1/Rachmaninoff piano concerto no. 2- perf. Van Cliburn
Tchaikovsky- Violin Concerto/Mendelssohn Violin Concerto- performed by I. Perlman

These will certainly give you a start and while others might choose recordings by another performer for a given piece every one of these recordings is available, of the greatest quality, and quite inexpensive.

If you want to throw symphonic music into the mix... well that's another post... but you might start with Beethoven's 5th and 7th by Carlos Kleiber.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

hi! 

you'll learn a tremendous amount by sticking w/radio for awhile yet.
check the local library. some of them keep some good recordings for check-out.
also visit the school library and review a general music history book.

those things worked well for me some years ago, and may be even better now.

dj


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

Fritz Kreisler


----------



## Michael Ferris (Oct 25, 2007)

There is so much repetoir for those two instruments that it is hard to say but here are some good ones, Paganini of course is great for violin solo, he also wrote several violin concerti, for violin and orchestra, but I am sure you can also find this recorded with violin and piano if you go into a cd shop. If you fancy a bit more modern music, Paul Hindemith wrote some pretty great sonatas for violin and piano that are really neat. You have to have an ear for modern music though. In my opinion they are very beautiful. OH, Rebecca Clarke who wrote a beautiful sonata for is also excelent for viola and piano. It is also modern, but absolutely beautiful! Good luck in your search for music!! Hope I could help!


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

I stick to my previous post. Compilations are very good because you get into several understandable styles, and at the same time you train your ear to all the different sounds the violin can generate: melodic lines, double stops, harmonics, pizzicato, spicatto, etc. And what is best, all the pieces I listed are catchy.


----------



## Aigen (Jul 30, 2007)

Have a listen to Radio Swiss Classic on-line:

www.radioswissclassic.ch

Aigen.


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

If you listen to Classic FM, I take it you have seen their website, the free daily downloads they are doing are great, all different sorts of classical music to listen to. Collect enough to put on a cd, then listen whenever you like. It's great that you are venturing into good music, enjoy


----------

